# Suggestions on stopping barking



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I have one very noisy female but she will shut up if I tell her to. Now I have a new rescued boy in my home and he barks because he wants attention or the dog or the cat or anything. He is friendly but everyone that meets him is afraid because they think he wants to attack their dogs due to his barking. The cats are terrified too. 

I will consider all suggestions except the shock type bark collar. 

We have only had him a few days and I want to take him places but so far he is frightening everyone he meets. I think they would throw me out of the pet store if I tried taking him there because of his barking.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll take those suggestions too!!! Baron is starting to do the same thing. Barking at everybody even though it means he wants to play. People don't know that though. I was at the bank atm and Baron was in the jeep, I looked over at the jeep and the lady parked next to me was sliding along her car because she thought he was going to jump out of the jeep. He was just barking because he wanted her to play with him but she was petrified. I need him to stop when I tell him to but I really don't know what direction to take.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, some are 'talkers.' I have two of them...


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine THANKFULLY has gotten quieter as he has gotten older. I hate mindless barking. Maybe he will improve as he ages.

My sister uses one of those sonic no bark things. She got it at JP Pets. Her dog barks at squirls but stops when my sister pushes the button.

People cannot hear it but apparently dogs hate the sound.

I have thought of getting one for the idiot dog next door. (actually would love to shock that brain dead yapper).


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Me four Roxanne has a mouth on her the size of the Grand Canyon....I threaten to spank her and she quiets for oooh all of five minutes then spank me - nah she's NEVER spank ME!!!! WAAF WWAAF WAF WAAF !!!!!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmm sonic dog no bark device...interesting. I remember trying a dog whistle and it was as if nothing was any different with one dog and the other would tilt her head. I guess a strange noise is a good distraction. I have learned alot about redirecting behavior and I am trying sit instead of barking with the new boy...this might work with him but not with my nut case female. She is 6 and loves to bark but it is a warning. The boy is more like HEY HEY COME PLAY WITH ME!!!!!!! Roxanne sounds like my girl she stops and then is right back at it. My first girl was quiet unless absolutely necessary and would shut up on command and stay that way. She did spoil me. Then I found out that many more GSDs love to talk than not.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a barker, she will stop when I ask her, but will start up again. It was not really and issue at my old house as my neighbors never came out....now I have neighbors whose 11 grandkids visit every Sunday...









I want to teach her to stop barking, not just shock her, so I ordered the Spray Commander Remote Trainer Kit, it's a bit pricey but I don't like the idea of shocking her and I don't want to totally discourage her from barking. It also will allow me to control when she gets sprayed..


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

> Quote:I want to teach her to stop barking, not just shock her, so I ordered the Spray Commander Remote Trainer Kit, it's a bit pricey but I don't like the idea of shocking her and I don't want to totally discourage her from barking. It also will allow me to control when she gets sprayed..


I tried that device for a very vocal collie we were fostering, and it was very effective - so effective that you need to be careful when to use it. I had to do something to be able to keep him (and the wife), and not anger the neighbor. I only used it when it was definitely inappropriate annoyance/boredom/etc. barking, as I didn't want to totally silence him, either. Even then, I allowed a couple of barks each time, before correcting. He learned what was and wasn't acceptable VERY quickly, and only needed occasional reminders. I prefer having control, rather than relying on an automatic bark control device, given a choice. Good luck!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know it worked for you!!

My plan was to allow her a few barks as well before asking her to stop then correcting if she doesn't stop...It just seems to be at the kids next door.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

It is my experience that most barkers just need much more controled exercise like fetch games and obedience work EVERYDAY. They need to use their mind and body to release stress and anxiety. A tired dog does not bark. 

To keep them from barking I would use a Halti or other head halter, introduce it properly with plenty of food treats if around other dogs that will make him bark. Use it in the house with leash attached to the dog and YOU. Correct any barking that is unnecessary. Use what ever word you wish like QUIET or ENOUGH and say it only once then correct using the leash. You can not stop unwanted behavior with out correcting it the moment it occures. 

Work the dog in as distraction free area as possible. Teach "Watch Me" for attention and all basic obedience like Heel on loose leash, Right About Turns, Sit when you stop walking, Stay, Down, and Come. New rescue dog need structure and time to adjust to their enviornment but then it's time for WORK then play. Proper leadership on your part is key to all of this. 

With the great weather ahead, enroll in a training class if necessary to learn how to do what is necessary to have the best dog possible.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

It is my experience that most barkers just need much more controled exercise like fetch games and obedience work EVERYDAY. They need to use their mind and body to release stress and anxiety. A tired dog does not bark. 

To keep them from barking I would use a Halti or other head halter, introduce it properly with plenty of food treats if around other dogs that will make him bark. Use it in the house with leash attached to the dog and YOU. Correct any barking that is unnecessary. Use what ever word you wish like QUIET or ENOUGH and say it only once then correct using the leash. You can not stop unwanted behavior with out correcting it the moment it occures. 

Work the dog in as distraction free area as possible. Teach "Watch Me" for attention and all basic obedience like Heel on loose leash, Right About Turns, Sit when you stop walking, Stay, Down, and Come. New rescue dog need structure and time to adjust to their enviornment but then it's time for WORK then play. Proper leadership on your part is key to all of this. 

With the great weather ahead, enroll in a training class if necessary to learn how to do what is necessary to have the best dog possible.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am sorry to say that I respectfully disagree with you. My dogs average at least 2.5 hours of interactive play and walk with me every day,never mind the playing they do with each other. 

Mine was also in OB classes for a year and can do all the above mentioned.

Some dogs just bark. Mine will stop when asked, but will start up in minutes.

I would also suggest not wearing an type of head harness in the house especially if you have other dogs.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Gracie is a continual work in progress. For the barking, we've tried many things ... ignoring (hard to do), distracting, placing the palm of my hand over her nose and saying "quiet" or "shh" or "stop" or "ackk". The worst is people coming to the door or the newspaper coming through the mail slot. I swear she thinks it's an alien! I've read recently that if she's not responding to a comand to stop or to redirection, try removing her from the situation. So lately, if she doesn't stop after being told once, I do not say anything else to her, but go and lead her gently and calmly by the collar into the garage. Once she stops barking I let her back in. All this time I do not say anything to her. I can't say for sure yet, but it seems to be working, I think she's getting the message because the barking seems to be less.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Disagree all you like... My message was NOT for YOU ThreeDogs. It was for the original poster asking the question. The Head Halter is perfectly safe while the dog is on the leash and in the hands of the owner. I said nothing about leaving it on the dog unattended.


----------



## Janism (Nov 11, 2007)

I am pretty new to owning a German Shepherd but I live in an apartment so teaching quiet was really important to me. What worked for me was the first time a verbal correction (NO or AHH) whatever your dog understands and if a second bark happens she gets a time out. For me a timeout is putting her in the bathroom (dog-proofed of course). If she barks or whines while in a timeout she stays in there. When she has been quiet for at least 30 seconds she can come out. My girl still barks occasionally if someone gets really close to the door or if the cat meows but she usually stops after one bark so it is not irritating. I hope that helps. Good luck in solving your problem.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How new is he (to the OP)? That's a big part of it. It's like little kids who have never been taught the concept of indoor voices-it takes them a while to learn that it is not acceptable to sound like a Howler Monkey when you are talking to me.









And I agree that there are barkers! Maybe not in GSDs because they seem so much more reasonable, but my Schipperke mix always has enough energy to bark (he must have a reserve pack in his body that stores up for that purpose).


----------



## rosielock (May 7, 2008)

When he barks, take a spoon or something and throw it on him(not hard, just distract him). Don't let him see that it was you (throw it on his butt). So everytime he barks, do it. Then after awhile, he will associate his barking with a sensation on his butt. You don't have to hurt him, just make him assocate barking with a sensation, if the dog does not know where the spoon is comming from then he won't like the sensation. That's what this trainer told me to do and it works. You don't let him see that it was you throwing the spoon because if you're not home, he will bark and annoy the neighbours.


----------

